# Bootstrap 3 Dropdown Menü funktioniert nicht?



## SBL-Multimedia (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein wenig Bootstrap draufzuschaffen.
Nun stehe ich aber irgendwie vor einem kleinen Problem und habe probiert und probiert, komme aber in diesem Punkt irgendwie nicht weiter...

Es geht um das *Dropdown Menü* aus der Bootstrap Bibliothek. Ich habe auch auf der Getbootstrap Page die Components durchgeschaut und habe mich auch daran gehalten.
Nun ist das Problem, dass *Dropdown Menü *geht einfach nicht auf :/ Nun habe ich aber genug geschwafelt und Poste nun einfach mal meinen Code und ich würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen, danke im vorraus

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
    <html lang="de">
        <head>
            <meta charset="utf-8" />
            <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge" />
            <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
           
       
            <!-- Eigenes CSS -->
            <link href="css/own.css" rel="stylesheet" media="screen">
           
            <link rel="stylesheet" href="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.5/css/bootstrap.min.css">
           
            <link rel="stylesheet" href="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.5/css/bootstrap-theme.min.css">
           
            <script src="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.5/js/bootstrap.min.js"></script>       
           
        </head>
        <body>
            <nav class="navbar navbar-inverse">
                <div class="container-fluid">
                    <div class="navbar-header">
                        <div class="navbar-brand">SBL MULTIMEDIA <span class="glyphicon glyphicon-th-large icon-brand"></span> DE</div>
                    </div>                   
                        <div>
                            <ul class="nav navbar-nav">                       
                                <li class="active"><a href="#">Home</a></li>
                                <!-- dropdown Menu -->
                                <li class="dropdown">
                                    <a href="#" class="dropdown-toggle" data-toggle="dropdown">Produkte <span class="caret"></span></a>                           
                                    <ul class="dropdown-menu">
                                        <li><a href="#">SBL Multimedia Tutorials</a></li>
                                        <li><a href="#">SBLLetsPlay</a></li>
                                    </ul>
                                </li><!-- dropdown End-->
                                <li><a href="#">Kontakt</a></li>
                            </ul>
                        </div>
                </div>
            </nav>
       
        </body>
    </html>
```


----------



## SBL-Multimedia (7. Juli 2015)

Okay ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Scheinbar hat JQuery gefehlt ^^

*Also für jeden der das selbe Problem hat*


```
<!-- Die 2 Links zwischen den BodyTag -->
<body>
        <!-- jQuery (necessary for Bootstrap's JavaScript plugins) -->
        <script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.11.3/jquery.min.js"></script>
        <!-- Include all compiled plugins (below), or include individual files as needed -->
        <!-- Latest compiled and minified JavaScript -->
        <script src="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.5/js/bootstrap.min.js"></script>
</body>
```


----------

